# Comfy Cozy Diapers



## countryduck (Apr 27, 2006)

This is truly our BIGGEST sale EVER!

Save 20% on every single item on our site - even clearance prices!
code: storewidesale20

(the only exclusion is Ergo Baby Carrier Accessories and this is
because they are already on clearance with Free Shipping!)

This offer does not apply to orders placed before 04.17.2008.
Actual shipping charges will apply to all orders.
Sale subject to instock items only.
Not valid with any other coupons or offers.

Super Fast Shipping!
Excellent Customer Service!

Shop with us today!

www.comfycozydiapers.com


----------



## countryduck (Apr 27, 2006)

bump


----------

